# Who Owns.....?



## Vol

Off the top of your head, who owns Dewalt? Nope, the tool giant company Stanley/Black&Decker owns DeWalt. I ran across this informative article that I thought was an interesting short read.

Regards, Mike

https://pressurewashr.com/tool-industry-behemoths/


----------



## Ox76

I've been hearing the quality of DeWalt has been dropping lately. Anybody know this for a fact? Last thing I bought from them was a grinder around 10 years ago.


----------



## JD3430

I thought practically everyone knew Stanley-Black & Decker owned DeWalt??


----------



## Vol

Ox76 said:


> I've been hearing the quality of DeWalt has been dropping lately. Anybody know this for a fact? Last thing I bought from them was a grinder around 10 years ago.


Probably about like Milwaukee who has slipped a little since leaving Wisconsin several years ago. But after this summers Kenosha, they may have had business intuition on their decision making.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow

Yep we got a Lowes 1.5 miles away and have been switching over to Kobalt tools . The power tools are as good as any and price is real good . We have mostly Kobalt wrenches and sockets on the service truck I think much better quality than newer craftsman . We have a business account at Lowes get 5% off every thing . I have a My Lowes card as well , I break a hand tool i can walk out the door with a new one in no time .


----------



## CowboyRam

endrow said:


> Yep we got a Lowes 1.5 miles away and have been switching over to Kobalt tools . The power tools are as good as any and price is real good . We have mostly Kobalt wrenches and sockets on the service truck I think much better quality than newer craftsman . We have a business account at Lowes get 5% off every thing . I have a My Lowes card as well , I break a hand tool i can walk out the door with a new one in no time .


20 years ago the Craftsman power tools went to crap, at least their cordless tools. I had a Craftsman Professional Cordless drill, within a month it quit working. In order to get it work I had to tap the side of the drill with my hammer. I took it back to Sears and got my money back, and bought a Dewalt. Of course we wore that drill out. Anymore I prefer the Makita tools, they seem to be pretty good.


----------



## JD3430

Ox76 said:


> I've been hearing the quality of DeWalt has been dropping lately. Anybody know this for a fact? Last thing I bought from them was a grinder around 10 years ago.


Mine have been excellent. Best I ever owned. Went over to the 60v Max last year. 
Bought the worm drive 7&1/2" circular saw, the chain saw, the mini grinder, 2 grease guns, the framing nailer and a few others.


----------



## stack em up

I guess I kinda forgot about that Stanley owned Dewalt, I remember when Stanley bought our Mac Tools. Quality stayed the same and the price actually went down a touch! I'm fairly certain I single handed lay made the Mac salesman's mortgage payment.

I've been more than happy with quality of Dewalt. Looking for a 10" table saw and planned on getting Dewalt but has anyone tried the Milwaukee 10"?


----------



## somedevildawg

Nope, but my DeWalt is ok, not great....but ok.


----------



## CowboyRam

When I was teaching the construction trades at the college we had a Bosch table saw and it seem like a pretty good saw.


----------



## somedevildawg

CowboyRam said:


> When I was teaching the construction trades at the college we had a Bosch table saw and it seem like a pretty good saw.


I've liked most Bosch tools I've had as well.....I certainly wouldn't be afraid of them.


----------



## RockmartGA

That was an interesting graphic in the article. In my toolbox, I have a wide assortment of brands. Back in the day, I used to be primarily Craftsman hand tools, but when Sears went under, Craftsman was nowhere to be found until recent years at Lowes and Ace Hardware.

I've been buying more and more Ryobi cordless power tools. Couple of reasons, I like the "All in one" 18v battery system which powers a wide assortment of tools and there is also a local surplus store who keeps a good stock of Ryobi. Case in point, I was in there last week and bought a new Ryobi 18v 4 1/2 inch angle grinder for $15 (grinder only, no batteries). I realize Ryobi is a "consumer level" tool, but I am not in my tools every day.


----------



## KurtS1

I have had very good luck with my Dewalt tools. I bought the 18 volt drill and panel saw kit about 25 years ago. I wore the drill out several years ago (I am now on my third one), but the panel saw is still in use. As well as a 3/8" and a 1/2" impact gun, both very handy. I also had a 4.5 " angle grinder that I wore out and have a newer one of them as well, they have lots of power. All of these see a lot of use.

I have a lot of Snap-On tools, but am pretty much done with them, because I am tired of chasing down the truck, on the specific day that they are in my area and one of the regular drivers won't warranty tools, if you did not buy them from him.

I have had some good luck with the Tekton tools, out of GR, MI. They sell on-line and are close to me (45 min away) so I can get the tools in a day and are suppose to have a lifetime warranty (I have not broken any yet) and some of the tools are made in the USA. I broke my 3/4" breaker bar this spring (taking my disc apart to replace a bearing) and bought a big one from them (3/4" x 36"). I was able to get the disc apart and back together and I even had a cheater on the handle for extra leverage!


----------



## Hayman1

Most of my electric tools are dealt with the exception of Milwaukee hole shooter drill and 8 inch saw. Really like those two, great power. All my cordless stuff is 20 v desalt plus a max volt grinder. Excellent service with lots of use. When I started acquiring hand tools in the 60s, it was craftsman only. Moved away from craftsman electric tools in the 90s due to poor quality and performance. By 2000 their sockets and particularly ratchets were crap. Buy ratchets from German companies now and quite pleased


----------



## dvcochran

endrow said:


> Yep we got a Lowes 1.5 miles away and have been switching over to Kobalt tools . The power tools are as good as any and price is real good . We have mostly Kobalt wrenches and sockets on the service truck I think much better quality than newer craftsman . We have a business account at Lowes get 5% off every thing . I have a My Lowes card as well , I break a hand tool i can walk out the door with a new one in no time .


It is sad to see what CEO Marvin Ellison is doing to Lowe's and particularly the Craftsman line. Strategically Kobalt is the 'higher' line of tools and Craftsman is the 'low-mid grade' line. Sure not the way I remember Craftsman back in the Sears days.

I really like the Kobalt hand tools and I have a Kobalt cordless impact that is stout. I bought a Kobalt combo kit (skil saw, drill, recip saw) that are crap. skil saw bearings went out very fast. Recip moves slowly and is weak. Drill is the only thing I use regularly. It came with 1.5 amp hour batteries which were the norm for the time but are close to useless by todays standards.

Kobalt power tools are made by Greenworks which does not have very good reputation.


----------



## Denny66

I had resisted getting into the battery powered tools as long as I could. I finally purchased a 12V Dewalt drill driver. All was well for a while then the battery problems began. Off I went shopping for a battery and soon found that they were as expensive as purchasing a new tool and battery. I looked into several brands. I noticed Rigid had a Lifetime Service Agreement (LSA) free battery or tool replacement. You have to register and have your receipt in hand. After I had the tools a while I had a battery go bad. I called the service Dept number. The lady ask me for the serial number on the defective battery and I had a new one in two days plus the new battery is registered and under warranty. As far as the tool workmanship I can tell any difference in quality. Of course the Rigid18v is more powerful than my old Dewalt 12v. I’ll continue with Rigid as long as they have this warranty.


----------

